# Germany in Virginia?



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I was having a great time in Northern Virginia this past weekend at a "steamup" of which I was try my hardest to represent German engines and rolling stock. I was still out numbered by the East Broad Top and Denver Rio Grwand Western fans, but I was trying to do my best.



















Check out the full intial report here:
Dr Rivet's narrow gauge steamup.

and my followup here:
Dr Rivet part 2
(I like a little color in my hobby!)


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Good work Dave! 

Those Regner locos are beautiful, and I still think the Frank S is one of the greatest unsung live steam values of all time! 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Meyer! In green to boot!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta tell ya, All Dave's Euro locomotives ran perfectly - a feat not attained by all the other steam stuff at Dr. Rivet's.


----------

